# how to catch pike on the red?



## sluggermn (Jul 9, 2005)

we just moved here ( a year ago) and I have not been able to pull any pike from the red. 
any one have any suggestions and/or locations??
I am begining to hate the red river. I have NEVER in all my years of fishing lost as much tackel as I have in one year fishing the red :evil: 
I will say the cat fishing is great and i rarely get stumped fishing them but I love fishing pike and they have me totally stumped.
btw my last cat was a 30. 3/4 inch pot bellied monster north of trollwood.


----------

